# Help! Passenger poured bong water on my car floor!



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I've already submitted a request for a cleaning fee. I hope whatever random support person I get knows how nasty bongwater is because the pictures I took don't do the mess justice. It ran all up under the driver seat. Does anyone know how to get the smell out? I've been working on it with simple green and dishwashing detergent for about an hour. It's better, but I can still smell it fairly clearly.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Try using vinegar and baking soda to get the smell out. Good luck!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You now know- bong might as well be an open beer bottle.
Don't let an open bottle in your cab, ever.
If for no other reason than the spill.

Now, if you had been pulled over and your Pax was caught holding a bong, medical user or not, it's illegal to drive around using medication. Cop could have had a field day.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Stealth bong, in a back pack. 100 cleaning fee, damned support Nazis. Vinegar is helping the most, now my car smells mostly of vinegar...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Stealth bong, in a back pack. 100 cleaning fee, damned support Nazis. Vinegar is helping the most, now my car smells mostly of vinegar...


I'm glad it's working for you. Don't worry, the vinegar smell will go away after it dries.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had heard that Uber investigated before it awarded a cleaning fee and if the user denied it, you received nada.

It is a wonder that you received anything.

.....or does Uber now award the clean-up fee, investigate, let the user deny then take it from the driver?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Sorry, had to laugh! So the little miscreants are taking their bongs with them and don't bother to pour the water out. You can't make this crap up!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, cause used bong water really adds to the bouquet of a fine sativa.
God.


----------



## vittorioX (Aug 7, 2015)

That's terrible dude good luck!

Not to advert but my glade* Haiwaiin breeze air vents seem to mask the weed smell in my car very well. Gets a lots of compliments too


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah, cause used bong water really adds to the bouquet of a fine sativa.
> God.


Makes a fine beverage on a hot day.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You could sop it up with brownies...


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I would of had it professionally cleaned. Bong water is nasty...so I've heard!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Nature's miracle and ozium mostly did the trick. ive been driving for 4 hours tonite, I've asked every pax if they smell bong water with no affirmatives. Occasionally I get just a whiff of it though.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Dan Dixon said:


> Makes a fine beverage on a hot day.


Over ice please with a tad of green tea


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Did you not see the bong when pax got into the car?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Sorry, had to laugh! So the little miscreants are taking their bongs with them and don't bother to pour the water out. You can't make this crap up!


Since the last rate cut, UBERX passengers can't rely on finding any free water on their next UBERX ride, so they BYO.

Gone are the days all you needed to do on the way to a party was pack your favourite pipe, a bag of Kentucky Green and request a UBERX ride to score yourself a fresh new Bong and water!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> Nature's miracle and ozium mostly did the trick. ive been driving for 4 hours tonite, I've asked every pax if they smell bong water with no affirmatives. Occasionally I get just a whiff of it though.


Wait till your next drop-off at the International Airport. If you see one of those cute little Customs Beagles, he'll let his handler know whether you've been carrying lately........just make sure the arresting officer reads this thread to help back up your story! Good Luck!


----------

